# East Habor State Park, OH



## danhergatt (Jul 4, 2008)

Great sight...clean facilities, sites were flat and smoothe. Will go back next year.


----------



## beumerlf (Mar 29, 2009)

*East Harbor SP - Great Campground!*

I echo danhergott's comments. We camped on site #C89 in late June 2008. Perfect site; in fact, you really can't go wrong with any of the sites located in the cul-de-sac's of section C. They are all roomy, level and shaded, with a short walk to facilities. Campground was great! We enjoyed a naturalist hike on first evening there, and stopped into the little nature center located within walking distance to campsite. Hiking trails lead to beach, lake front, fishing, etc. Great location to enjoy other attractions, including ferry to Put-in-Bay and African Safari Wildlife Park. Awesome trip with the kids!


----------

